# Potential New Member



## MarineRob (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys! I just wanted to post a Newbie Intro note on here! I currently live in Central Texas. I just moved here to Texas from Northern Maine! I'm anything but new to Texas though. I was born in Ft. Worth in 1979!! That makes me 32 Years old this year!! 

I have just gotten into the planted aquariums. It started when a lady friend of mine had some fish that were getting out of control. ( They were those Convict Cichlids!!) She had them in a very messy 10 gallon tank that you could hardly see through. I there were offspring in the little tank. So I started doing a little research and setup this 29 gallon aquarium. I took those fish and put them in there! WOW! way to many. Anyway, to make a long story short, I sold off a bunch of them and through research learned how to take care of the tank and the "Eco-system" etc.... 

So that wet my appetite for Aquaria. So I have been learning and studying everything that I can get my hands on! Recently in my journey I learned about the Natural Planted Aquarium and how plants are good for the fish and the eco system in the aquarium. I've been hooked and studying that side of this hobby everysince. I bought Walstads book and a few others. Started to Mineralize some dirt, etc... I think I'm almost ready to setup the tank. I just need to get a few more equipment such as the lighting and a few other small things and I'll be ready to setup the tank! I can't wait!! 

This is a maiden voyage learning trip!! I'm pretty sure I covered everything but I'd like to hook up with some people in the hobby that are further along than I am so that I may be a good and responsible aquaria hobbyist. Ultimately, I'd like to transform my backyard into a little oasis with trees and plants and a fish pond etc...!

So anyway, I'd like to attend the next meeting yawl have etc.... Is there anything special I need to fill out? I live approx 2 hours south of Arlington so I don't want to get turned away if I decide to make the trip? I also need help choosing some plants and advice on my current water supply. I have the annual water quality report. I'd like to know what I need to do with my water here? I think it's good but, I'd still like that veteran hoobyist to take a look and make a suggestion!!

Anyway, enough talk! Talk to you guys later and I look forward to corresponding etc...!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Glad you joined APC. There is a lot of good info. here. By all means attend our next club meeting! We won't turn you away for sure! Our next meeting is at True Percula in Arlington. Here's a link to our club website. There are headings on how to join and everything. Attendance is open to new people. If you join you can participate in our door prizes and free plant trades. We have door prizes of plant books, beginner basic books, etc. at our next meeting. You will also get a discount at the store. Since our next discussion is about plant types and care it should be perfect for you.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome! where in Central TX? as my parents retired to Bruceville and my g-mother lives in Belton and my husband and I met in Temple (he's a Killeen HS grad/Ft Hood army brat)

when you get to Hillsboro, take I-35 to Dallas exit. In Red Oak, take I-20 west to Ft Worth and you can't miss the store off Green Oaks/Little Road...it'll be a long drive but an easy one


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually I think it will be closer to take 35w. But google is your friend.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it depends on what city this person is in. 35 e and 35w come together in hillsboro. i would take 35w to 67 to 287 to 20. / welcome you should come to the meeting... membership is only $10.00 dollars and you can super easy make that back with winning door prices, and receiving plants.


----------



## MarineRob (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey there everybody! I'm excited to see such encouraging replies! I see the next meeting:

WHAT: The Secret of Growing Plants
WHEN: Sunday, Sept. 11, 2011
TIME: 1:00 p.m - 3:00 pm.

I'm especially excited to see that there is only a $10 membership fee? Did I get that right?! Anyway, I live in Killeen. you know, the Ft. Hood area. I will try to be there this sunday. I will be somewhere closer to Arlington anyway. So I will just make the trip just that much closer! 

So if you wanted to know more about what I'm up too in the hobby arena just look at my profile. They wanted me to talk about what my current setup was and all that. I gave my tank dimensions and what I plan on doing since I haven't done anything yet.

Anyway, My first name in real life is Rob! I will do my best at getting to the meeting. and whoever said that google is your best friend is absolutely spot on!! Google is my best friend when navigating! I used to travel with my mom which used to be a trucker!! So I have a hard time getting lost!!

See everyone there!!

MarineRob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

killeen, "minis in motion" are they still around as a truck club? i have friends that had trucker dads... what type of 18 wheeler did your mom have...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got your pm. Didn't recognize your screenname at first. Sure hope you come up.


----------



## MarineRob (Sep 5, 2011)

I apologize for not making it at the recent meeting. I had some "Technical Issues" if ya know what I mean!! I'll see about the next one.

Rob


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello & welcome ^^


----------

